# University of the Arts London (UAL) - MA Film



## FilmSchool.org (Dec 17, 2021)

This thread is for the general discussion of the film school University of the Arts London (UAL) - MA Film. Please add to the discussion here.


----------



## goob (Feb 9, 2022)

goob posted a new question on the film school University of the Arts London (UAL) - MA Film.


----------



## Lukita Liu (Apr 7, 2022)

Lukita Liu posted a new question on the film school University of the Arts London (UAL) - MA Film.


----------

